
Malware Found in Arch Linux AUR Package Repository - f3f3_
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/malware-found-in-arch-linux-aur-package-repository/
======
detaro
dupe, plase check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17501379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17501379)

